# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  o.O ( البشره البرونزية ) O.o°

## الوسادة

*كثير من تحب ان تصبح بشرتها برونزيه....
والمعروف ان البشرة تاخذ لون اغمق بالصيف سواء كانت بيضاء او سمراء او حنطية
ولكي يكون الون حيوي ومنتعش وليس خامد وباهت يجب استخدام المستحضرات البرونزية لما لها من جمال وسحر خاص فحتى ذوات البشرة السمراء الداكنة بامكانهم استعملها دائما لاشراق بشرتهم واعطاءها بريق
واحلى ما في المستحضرات البرونزية انها تعطي ستايل ولوك مختلف في فترة الصيف وتجعلك تخففي من وضع المكياج والمساحيق فتكتفي بالقليل هذا غير انها تساعد على اخفاء بعض العيوب الي تحدث لبعض بالصيف من كلف ونمش وبقع لونية
واهم شي قبل البدء بتطبيق المستحضرات عمل سكراب خفي بمقشر مرطب لبشرة الوجه او الجسم لازالة الخلايا الميته مما يساعد البشرة على امتصاص اللون وثباته





هذا سبري (بخاخ)يوضع عل الجسم ينير الجسم بانعكاسات ذهبية رائعة مع ترطيب للجسم لاحتوائه على فيتامينE




هذا تقدرين تستخدمينه كبلشر وهو عباره عن بودرة مع فرشاة سهلة الاستعمال للجسم او للوجه



هذي بودرة مضغوطة حريرية الملمس للاعطاء ملمس مخملي ولون رائع للجسم والوجه مع سهولة الاستعمال 

*

----------


## كوكو

:SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69): شكراًُ لك على جهودكي المتميزة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله يديم لون بشرتي عليي  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

this is my skin colour..........thx 7bet lmwdo3 kter 7elow w mofeed

----------

